# pris en tenailles



## rightbabel

Hola amigos:

Contexto: libro acerca de la historia de la guerilla. Éste es el caso concreto de una guerrilla centroamericana.

Frase: "L'auteur relate le combat pacifique mené para de milliers de paysans et pris en tenailles entre la guerrilla et les militaires".

MI opción: "El autor relata la lucha pacífica llevada a cabo por miles de campesionos y XXX entre la guerilla y los militares".

Diría "atenazada", pero creo que el significado no sería el adecuado.

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

¿ qué tal "metidos entre la espada de la guerrilla y la pared de los militares" ? o lo contrario


----------



## poupounette

" y acorralados entre la guerilla y los militares".


----------



## Tximeleta123

poupounette said:


> " y acorralados entre la guerilla y los militares".


 
Esa es la que yo también había pensado pero al leer el diccionario de la RAE he dudado. ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## rightbabel

La opción de Paquita me gusta.

Muchas gracias


----------



## poupounette

Yo creo que se puede decir "entre la espada y la pared" o "entre los militares y la guerrilla", pero las dos frases mezcladas no me suena muy bien...


----------



## Tximeleta123

poupounette said:


> Yo creo que se puede decir "entre la espada y la pared" o "entre los militares y la guerrilla", pero las dos frases mezcladas no me suena muy bien...


 
¡Totalmente de acuerdo!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Por la definicón del CNTRL:


> *2.* _Au fig._     Ce qui enserre comme dans un étau, dans une tenaille et *risque d'écraser*.


¿Por qué no sencillamente: _atenazados_?

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## poupounette

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> Por la definicón del CNTRL:
> 
> ¿Por qué no sencillamente: _atenazados_?
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego




La definición que la RAE da de "atenazado" no me parece adecuarse al caso 

*atenazado**, da**.*

 (Del part. de _atenazar_).


* 1.     * adj. Se dice de las fortificaciones en forma de tenaza, que forman grandes ángulos entrantes y salientes.


----------



## Tximeleta123

A mí me pasó también como con la propuesta de Poupounette; que aunque me parecía que encajaba en castellano, al mirar en la RAE no me "cuadraba". Tal vez, un poco cogida por los hilos la 4ª acepción: (en el sentido de afligir".

*4. *tr. Dicho de un pensamiento o de un sentimiento: Torturar, afligir a alguien.


Lo cierto es que si no hubiera consultado el diccionario de la RAE, ambas propuestas me hubieran parecido válidas:

Poupounette: Acorralados
Martine:        Atenazados

Pero tras consultar el diccionario, todo son dudas


----------



## Domtom

Yo sí creo que _atenazados_ (como participio pasado de _atenazar_) puede convenir, aunque según el DRAE lo relacione sólo con pensamientos o sentimientos.

Otra: _paralizados_.

Pero hay otro diccionario que, según aprecio yo, parece aportar un poquitín más, bueno, juzgar vosotros mismos:

*atenazar* v. [...] *2* Referido especialmente a un sentimiento, paralizar o inmovilizar: _Se siente inseguro porque múltiples miedos lo atenazan._ (1)

Dice "especialmente".

----

(1) *Avanzado, Diccionario Didáctico de Español.  *(Prólogo de Alonso Zamora Vicente, de la RAE). SM, Madrid, 1997, (XIII + 1304) páginas. Página 129.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Sólo he buscado el verbo en infinitivo:
RAE:





> * 2.     * tr. Sujetar fuertemente con tenazas o como con tenazas.


ESPASA-CALPE:


> tr. Apretar fuertemente con tenazas o como con ellas:


Manuel SECO:


> 1- Sujetar fuertemente algo oprimiéndolo
> 2- Oprimir fuertemente


No sé, yo creo que sí corresponde 
Los ejemplos del Corpus corresponden a este sentido figurado  y el ejemplo dado por Manuel SECO en la entrada: _atenazamiento _también:


> El señor Mitterand... se ve sometido en un auténtico atenazamiento comunista...



Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Domtom

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, *Martine*  .


----------



## poupounette

El señor Mitterand... se ve sometido en un auténtico atenazamiento comunista...

La palabra atenazamiento no existe...


----------



## Domtom

Bueno, pero hay que quedarse con la idea, la forma deja que desear, pero la idea es emplear _atenazar_, pero en participio:

_El señor X se encuentra / se ve notablemente atenazado por (...) comunista..._


----------



## Tximeleta123

Ja,ja,ja. ¡Qué poder de convicción Martine!

Verás, a mí el problema me lo ha creado el diccionario de la 
RAE  (_espero que no se me tenga en cuenta esta frase_ ).

Quiero decir que la imagen que da "pris en tenailles" es clara:

Dos partes "aprietan" algo que se encuentra en medio (como lo hacen las tenazas). En ese sentido me parece perfecto y ajustado "atenazar" tanto como la expresión de Paquita "entre la espada y la pared" (reformulada).

Todas las dudas me venían por realizar la consulta en la "_Biblia" _ .

Me reitero; cualquiera de las dos me vale.

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Martine, no dudo de tu propuesta.. Pero me parece distinto "être pris en tenailles ENTRE militares y guerrilla" y lo de Mitterrand ...

Si tenéis duda y si le gusta conservar la imagen de la pared y la espada a Rightbabel, pero les disgusta la forma de la frase a Tximeleta  y Poupounette, quizás  pongamos a todos de acuerdo  : 

"metidos entre la guerrilla y los militares como entre la espada y la pared..."

a falta de algo mejor, claro.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¿Y por qué no simplemente "atrapados entre"?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## poupounette

A mí atrapados me parece perfecto


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

No he opinado sobre tu propuesta, Paquita, porque me parece bien (ya sabes: "quien calla otorga").
Pero creo que sí que lo de Mitterand y lo de las campesinos es lo mismo: poco sitio para moverse (entre la  espalda  espada y la pared ) / poco poder de decisión entre las exigencias / presencia de unos y otros / poco libre albedrío para llevar su vida como les gustaría: en paz.

Au revoir, hasta luego
*EDIT*: No había visto la propuesta de Gévy. También 
*RE EDIT*: Un lapsus. Gracias Paquita


----------



## Domtom

¿Y qué tal _aprisionados_?


----------



## Tximeleta123

¡Fumata blanca! 

Habemus quorum!!! 

Atrapados mantiene el sentido original de no tener margen de maniobra y además es más corta (pero también lo hacía "atenazado" y "entre la espada y la pared"). 

Pero por si acaso...mejor no mirar el diccionario de la RAE eek: _Excomunión_!)


----------



## rolandbascou

"atrapados entre" est de loin la meilleure idée.


----------

